# Inguinal hernia



## James Furey (Jul 27, 2010)

First post here, unfortunately it is in this section. I noticed a lump in the groin area of my 16wk old female dutch shepherd 2 days ago, and took her to the vet this morning. With-in a half hour she was being put under to go into exploratory surgery, what was found was a 3in peice of dead intestine. The dead intestine was cut out and sewn back up, she is coming out from the anesthesia now and will be at the vet for the next few days.

Does anybody have any experience with this? What is the chance of a full recovery? We just started training for MondioRing, is that done?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

I haven't seen it on a dog, but I have on a horse before. Horses are much more sensitive to being whacked open than dogs too (that's why they don't spay female horses often) but as long as the vet was competent and got all the dead intestine out, once it's all healed up she should be fine. The vets probably keeping her since intestines are "dirty" surgery with lots of bacteria. 

But once it's all healed up, I don't expect it would be any reason you couldn't continue training, sounds like it was less invasive than a spay and there's plenty of spayed dogs that work still.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

One of my dogs had an umbilical hernia that healed naturally as she grew up, so I did a lot of reading about it. If your pup makes it through the first few days and the intestine heals ok, there's no reason she shouldn't be able to work. I know several people who went through hernia repair surgery too, and it was never a problem again. Could the vets tell what caused the hernia? Trauma, or genetic, or what?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Once healed shouldn't be an issue at all, we have a few dogs that are over 4yrs and still have it, no pain, not infection and no work issues. Simple fix as well, but we prefer not to cut unless we have too and no putting the dogs under unless absolutely necessary. Something to know about and monitor is all.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I've assisted with an inguinal hernia surgical repair in a 15 week old dachshund pup (and multiple umbillical hernia repairs in several species, though that's kind of different). It's usually the jejunem section of the small intestine that's involved since it's so mobile. Dogs can have well over 50% of their entire small intestine length resected (i.e.-the dead part removed and put the ends back together) and still do okay. So 3 inches is not a huge deal. The bigger problem tends to be what's called reperfusion injury because of devitalized tissue, which is why she needs to stay hospitalized for observation and supportive and nursing care, so yes, it was correct to get her seen and have it surgically corrected ASAP. I'd suspect after she recovers and is sent home, she would probably be fine once she's fully recovered. Good luck to her and definitely ask your vet if you have any questions. :smile:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> Could the vets tell what caused the hernia? Trauma, or genetic, or what?


At that young, it's likely congenital.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Maren, just curious, have you heard or do you know....is there a percentage known of dogs having complications later in life from adhesions, when having a bowel resection for a hernia repair....it is common in people to get adhesions from abdominal surgeries...was curious about dogs...thanks


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey there Mo...yeah, some species are *REALLY* prone to adhesions (humans and horses) in the peritoneal cavity and some are not particularly prone (dogs) and some hardly ever get them (cattle). I am NOT a surgeon so like all things I say, take it with a grain of salt.... ;-) but I would suspect if good sterile technique was followed, it would probably not be a real major issue.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

If I am not mistakenn not all umbilical hernias are inguinal hernias. Inguinal hernias happen because of a weak muscle around the area of the umbilical and it can give any time. Many of my pups have mother inflicted umbilical hernias from chewing the cord off flush with the belly. They hold the pup down and chew and pull since it is like a piece of rubber and they cause a very small tear or pinhole in the stomach wall. Usually it is evident at a couple of weeks. Usually happens when there is a long spell between pups. The one prior to the long spell gets to much attention. Most close on their own. But I am not a vet. :grin:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

No, they are not related. Inguinal hernias are due to a defect in the inguinal ring (which is a pretty complex structure) right above the thigh. Umbilical hernias are due to a defect between the abdominal muscles and the umbilicus that didn't close properly before birth.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> No, they are not related. Inguinal hernias are due to a defect in the inguinal ring (which is a pretty complex structure) right above the thigh. Umbilical hernias are due to a defect between the abdominal muscles and the umbilicus that didn't close properly before birth.


Ok I am with you up to here, but, do you consider it a defect on an umbilical hernia when the mom lays a leg over the pup and pulls and chews on the cord untill they ket it flush with the belly? Airedales, as a bree are notorious for this and they only seem to get the hernia if the cord is chewed flush. I know if a couple iof instances where they actually pulled the insides out of a pup.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I'd call that more like a trauma induced event rather than a congenital defect. If you had a female that had a history of this, I'd keep track of pregnancy dates carefully and invest in a couple pairs of hemostats to clamp then cut the umbilical cord yourself as she delivers each pup when she has them.


----------



## James Furey (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the encouraging info and well wishes, it makes me feel a lot better about dropping so much coin on the surgery and care.

Picked her up today to transfer to another hospital for the weekend and she is doing really well for the circumstances. I was not able to speak to the actual doctor, that did the surgery, to see if she had any idea as to the cause, but I am thinking it is genetic myself since there was no trauma that I saw to cause it, and she is generally under my watch about 18hrs a day. She comes from what I know to be very good lines too, so the is a little disconcerting.

Thanks again!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I'd call that more like a trauma induced event rather than a congenital defect. If you had a female that had a history of this, I'd keep track of pregnancy dates carefully and invest in a couple pairs of hemostats to clamp then cut the umbilical cord yourself as she delivers each pup when she has them.


I have about a dozen pair of hemostats already. Where the problem lies with clamping them myself as they are born is that I am usually sleeping like a baby myself and the whelping boxes are out in the dog yards. I just can't see sitting up with dogs all night when dogs have been having pups by themselves since time began.
Besides, I did try that sitting up business years ago and every time I went in and got another drink or dozed off is when they would pop out one or two. Figured they must have been more comfortable without me worrying over them.


----------

